# Ideas on type and height please



## estrelaslave (Jun 2, 2010)

I have decided I am going to start saving up to buy myself a horse but am not sure what would suit me best. I am 5ft 1 (and a bit) and weigh about 11 stone (don't tell anyone). I am looking for a happy hacker, not interested in competitions and eventing etc. Something that will be calm and sensible, will be suitable for a working livery and of a height that, if I should end up on the ground, I would be able to get back on again. I was thinking between 14 and 15 hh and was going down the cob route. However, a recent magazine article suggested I should look at a narrower type horse in order to get the best out of leg etc. What do people think? I am hoping not to spend more than £1200 for horse and tack.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

What type/height horses do you normally ride and what do you feel most comfortable on? - that will give you a better idea of what you are after!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No one could possibly advise you what you are going to find best.

Personally I do not like big horses and 15.3 is sort of my maximum. I am 5'2" and 11 stone.
I also Love cobs and cobby types I do not like sport horses, arabs etc partly because of bad experiences but also because I just love the chunky cobs, the heavier set the better. I also find cobs calmer and easier to work with they don't seem to get as highly strung without a good workout like I mean you couldn't leave a sports horse or arab in a field for a couple of weeks and expect him to be ok with it, you would have a different horse on your hands. Most cobs I know are happy with what you give them. I find them better mannered and placid when you are on the ground.

Of course you may find completely the opposite but that is just my personal opinion.


Go to a riding school and try out a few types/heights to see what you feel comfortable with and you could even get a loan with view to buy rather than just straight off buying a horse.


----------



## estrelaslave (Jun 2, 2010)

Quite a few people on another forum have suggested the New Forest Pony which I thought I was too heavy for. I used to ride one of these years ago, a cheeky little chap called Dandy who would behave for me but would play the novice riders up something rotten.
My favourite at the stables is a light weight cob type of 15.2hh but she is owned by someone else so there is no chance there.
Will see what is available at the stables and maybe spend some time with them before seeing if I can have one on loan if they are suitable.
Don't want to be buying something I can't ride and I am such a softy that once I own an animal I keep it no matter what it does wrong. (My dog will tell you that!).
Will keep you posted.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Welsh mountains are good I have one x thoroughbred he is big 16.2 but they have beautiful personalities and are kind....... beautiful paces too. But I love all horses and Breeds, I think once you have your money saved up the best thing to do would be to go out looking with a good experienced person with you, make a list up of what you want out of the horse ie: good in traffic, shoe, dentist, ride out with company, alone, sensible ride etc. You will probably try a few horses first and when you find the one have it vetted and see if you can have it on a trail basis first :smile5:

Basic Horse Care


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

A cob type 14hh - 15hh would seem ideal for what you want. If you are looking to keep the horse on working livery, then you need to consdier something that the school would be likely to use (so no use getting lively TB etc) and cobs tend to be popular. 14hh to 15hh is also a good height also for riding school use as it would suit teenagers as well as adults.

You might not want a wide heavyweight (they are a bit more difficult to wrap your leg around unless you have really bandy legs! lol), but maybe look at a middleweight cob or lightweight cob.

As you say your favourite horse is a lightweight cob then it would seem sensible to look for something similar.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive got a little 14.2 section D. She is perfect, laid back and perfect to handle and not too forward under saddle, although she is far from lazy


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

What area do you live in? Because I know a couple of people that have bought a horse from Farringtans horses. They are a Gypsy Cob dealer that try to match you with your perfect horse. I think that maybe they'll be out of your price range, but they let you take a horse then if it isn't suitable they'll exchange for another. Here's the website. Farringtons Coloured Horses - Home

I know I would have got mine from there if I hadn't already set my heart on the most un-cobish cob you could imagine  (He seems to think he's a race horse)


----------



## estrelaslave (Jun 2, 2010)

I live in Wales. Just had a look at Farrington Cobs. Looks like a place I might consider when the pennies are saved, although they are asking a bit more for their horses than other adverts I have seen. Mind you, you get what you pay for in this world and their horses all look fairly bomb proof. Thanks for the link.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

estrelaslave said:


> I have decided I am going to start saving up to buy myself a horse but am not sure what would suit me best. I am 5ft 1 (and a bit) and weigh about 11 stone (don't tell anyone). I am looking for a happy hacker, not interested in competitions and eventing etc. Something that will be calm and sensible, will be suitable for a working livery and of a height that, if I should end up on the ground, I would be able to get back on again. I was thinking between 14 and 15 hh and was going down the cob route. However, a recent magazine article suggested I should look at a narrower type horse in order to get the best out of leg etc. What do people think? I am hoping not to spend more than £1200 for horse and tack.


If i were you i would look for a tbxcob. A friend of mine has a cob tb cross and she is narrow but heavy, controllable but very forward, learns fast and isnt anxious. shes like 3ft nothing, (well....5ft lol) and the horse is..or was...15hh. kinda growing and is now 15.2 pushing 15.3. so if you do get one, make sure you get fully grown!


----------

